# Big Island in May



## DaveNV (Mar 4, 2010)

We'll be spending a week on the Big Island in May, based near Kona.  Two adults, no kids.  I know this question is asked all the time, but here goes:  

What do you consider on the Big Island are the MUST DO things, what are NICE TO DO items, and what are OKAY TO DO items?  We don't mind driving a bit, getting up early, or staying up late.  Getting around is not a problem.

We have the Big Island Revealed book, and will be researching TUG for other ideas.  We've been to the island a few times, but always with other people.  This time around, it's just us.  Any ideas?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## thheath (Mar 5, 2010)

The problem as you know is that the Big Island is big and it is difficult to tour staying only on one side.

I'll let other talk about the Kona side and I'll mention a few of my favorites on the East side.

Of course tour Volcano National Park, visit the Jaggar Museum and nearby crater that is erupting gases and occasional debris.  Also drive the chain of craters road to the sea.  If you are military connected the KMC Logde in the park is a nice option for a day or two.

While on the subject of Volcanos the County of Hawaii has a viewing area in Puna that has some pretty amazing lava flow sights at times.

Also in the Puna area is the Kapoho Tidal Pools.  These are tidal pools that were formed when pahoehoe lava flowed into the sea.  While snorkeling here I've seen the finest assortment of coral and fish since I started snorkeling many years ago.

Hilo has a great farmers market Saturday morning and not to be missed if in the area in the morning.  Also in Hilo are my favorite restaurants, Hilo Bay Cafe and Cafe Pesto.

When visiting this side of the island maybe take Saddle Road one way and the road through Ka'u and Volcano going the other way.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 5, 2010)

Dave - do you like to snorkel?  We did a night snorkel to see the manta rays that was the most amazing thing I've ever done.  If that sounds too extreme, them drive over the the Sheraton Keauhou one night about dusk to see the big manta rays from their viewing deck.  They shine bright spot lights on the ocean, which attracts the plankton, and 10-14 ft. manta rays come and feed on them.  Just park in their lot and then walk up to the hotel and take the walkway around the hotel to the right until you come to some broad steps - they lead up to the observation deck, and nonguests are welcome. 






I also think the volcano park is a must-see.  You need at least 1 full day.  We flew into Hilo 2 days early, and spent 2 nights at the park before driving the long way to Kona for our TS stay.

If you are going to be over in the Hilo area, we really enjoyed the drive up that coastline and the tropical garden tour at Hawaii Tropical Botanical Garden.

We loved the Pu'uhonau o Honaunau (Place of Refuge) and snorkeling next door at Two-step.

We spent the day there 3 times in 2 weeks.  We would pack a lunch, cold drinks, etc. and drive to the park and park in the lot right next to the ranger shack for security.  Save your receipt - it's good for reentry for a week or so.  We left everything in the car except our snorkel gear and then you walk out the driveway, turn left, and turn left again and walk down the next driveway to the water.  You will see others getting into the water at Two-step.  AWESOME snorkeling and tons of turtles!  After snorkeling go back to your car and drive to the other end of the lot to the dirt driveway on the left and take it back to the picnic area and some fabulous tide pools.


----------



## thheath (Mar 5, 2010)

Aren't you retired military?  If so I would recommend staying at the Kilauea Military Camp (KMC) for a night or two while on that side.

http://kmc-volcano.com/


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 5, 2010)

thheath said:


> Aren't you retired military?  If so I would recommend staying at the Kilauea Military Camp (KMC) for a night or two while on that side.
> 
> http://kmc-volcano.com/



Thanks to you both for these great ideas.  

Yes, I'm retired Navy, so the military lodging at the Volcano park may be a great way to go.  We've stayed in a B&B at Volcano town before, but want to keep costs down a bit this trip.  We may opt for a plane flight over the lava flow, and that's fairly expensive, I believe.

The tide pools in Puna have always sounded like fun.  I think this time we'll actually try and see them.  Haven't ever taken time to stop there before.

Denise, I'm not much of a snorkler these days - lousy eyesight without my glasses, so I can't appreciate the underwater sights.  But as it happens, we're staying at Mauna Loa Village, which is right next door to the Sheraton Keauhou, so the night viewing of the mantas was already on the list.  Great minds think alike!  

Can anyone make recommendations about the north end of the island?  I think we drove a road around to Hilo one time, but I don't remember much about it.  We've never been to the nice beaches at the north end, and would like to see Waikoloa and Paniolo Greens, just to check them out.

Dave


----------



## SteveChapin (Mar 5, 2010)

thheath said:


> Also in the Puna area is the Kapoho Tidal Pools.  These are tidal pools that were formed when pahoehoe lava flowed into the sea.  While snorkeling here I've seen the finest assortment of coral and fish since I started snorkeling many years ago.



A hearty second on that.  I had the good fortune to stay for 10 days last year at Kapoho Beach Lots, and walked over to snorkel the tide pools twice daily.  It never gets old.  The variety of aquatic life there is simply stunning, and you're protected from ocean swells and larger toothed aquatic life by the reef and lava formations.


----------



## UWSurfer (Mar 5, 2010)

You can get your prescription incorporated into a mask...either as lenses or bonded to the mask depending on the RX...fyi.



BMWguynw said:


> Thanks to you both for these great ideas.
> 
> Yes, I'm retired Navy, so the military lodging at the Volcano park may be a great way to go.  We've stayed in a B&B at Volcano town before, but want to keep costs down a bit this trip.  We may opt for a plane flight over the lava flow, and that's fairly expensive, I believe.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi Dave:  How about swimming with dolphins?  Also I read about this boat tour that gets up at dawn and goes to the edge of the lava flow and watches it as the sun rises.  I'll be watching the answers here as we will be there in July.


----------



## cissy (Mar 5, 2010)

I bought my "prescription" snorkel mask in Antigua.  The strength is not exact, but they had multiple ranges, and the cost was only $40.  For anyone who loves to snorkel and is visually impaired this is a great deal.  My vision is very poor (600), so this might work for you.  I doubt you would need to go to Antigua to get them....but it's a thought. ;-)


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 5, 2010)

Dave:  I have horrible eyesight, but the optometrist fitted my goggles with my lenses and I see terrific underwater now.


----------



## falmouth3 (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm sure all of the rental places have prescription masks.  DH is very nearsighted and he was thrilled that he was able to see so well with the mask we rented.  He's also not a water lover, but he enjoys the snorkeling in Hawaii.  

He still talks about the killer orange fish that we encountered at two step.     This little 3 or 4 inch fish came up to his mask and gave him a good long look.  Then it swam over to his hand and nipped his finger.  It actually broke the skin, but it wasn't serious.  Why it targeted him, I have no idea.  But it was pretty funny.


----------



## cgeidl (Mar 5, 2010)

*Stayed Mauna Loa several times*

We like the resort and the units are quite large.Next door you have the Kona Country Club and we have eaten there several times over the years and the food has been very good but it has been awhile.There used to be a free mai tai party there once a week.The plane ride gives a good overview but check before going as the time we went by plane the lava was not very visible. Call and let hem know you are military as many of the pilots are ex and you may geta good rate.
A reasonable and tasty place is Jackie Reyes. If you prepare your own meals stop at Costco on the way from the airport.
It makes a nice day to go North to visit some of the fancy hotels especially the art in the Waikola.Take you beach stuff as there are some of the better beaches there.


----------



## thheath (Mar 5, 2010)

Cathyb said:


> Hi Dave:  How about swimming with dolphins?  Also I read about this boat tour that gets up at dawn and goes to the edge of the lava flow and watches it as the sun rises.  I'll be watching the answers here as we will be there in July.



My son and GF did the spinner dolphin boat tour and he enjoyed it.  The only problem he mentioned was that you needed to be a strong swimmer to get anywhere close.  Otherwise all you see is them going by when the boat drops you ahead of them.  His GF wasn't up to the challange and didn't enjoy it.

I think Denise's recommendation about swimming with the mantas would be a better opinion, considering they are probably attracted to the boat lights and would hang around longer.


----------



## thheath (Mar 5, 2010)

falmouth3 said:


> I'm sure all of the rental places have prescription masks.  DH is very nearsighted and he was thrilled that he was able to see so well with the mask we rented.  He's also not a water lover, but he enjoys the snorkeling in Hawaii.
> 
> He still talks about the killer orange fish that we encountered at two step.     This little 3 or 4 inch fish came up to his mask and gave him a good long look.  Then it swam over to his hand and nipped his finger.  It actually broke the skin, but it wasn't serious.  Why it targeted him, I have no idea.  But it was pretty funny.



The do have Rx masks to rent.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 5, 2010)

I knew about prescription face masks, but had no idea they were readily available, and so (almost) affordable.  I need to check this out.  Thanks!

Swimming with dolphins sounds cool, too.  They do that up by Waikoloa, right?

Dave


----------



## thheath (Mar 5, 2010)

*Tidal Pools*

Hopefully you would be able to snorkel with a rented Rx mask otherwise I'm, not sure the visit to the tidal pools would be worth it.  The pools (100s) are fully protected and range in depth from 1' to 20'.  A pair of swim shoes with rubber soles or dive booties will make things easier walking on the pahoehoe lava.


----------



## BevL (Mar 5, 2010)

BMWguynw said:


> I knew about prescription face masks, but had no idea they were readily available, and so (almost) affordable.  I need to check this out.  Thanks!
> 
> Swimming with dolphins sounds cool, too.  They do that up by Waikoloa, right?
> 
> Dave



The last time we did a snorkeling boat trip in Kona, they had prescription masks.  I liked it so much I had a set of prescription goggles made which work fine for the playing in the water I like to do.  I ordered my goggles online and they were not expensive at all.

I'm sure you could rent a prescription mask at any of the dive places for not much more than a regular one.


----------



## thheath (Mar 5, 2010)

BMWguynw said:


> I knew about prescription face masks, but had no idea they were readily available, and so (almost) affordable.  I need to check this out.  Thanks!
> 
> Swimming with dolphins sounds cool, too.  They do that up by Waikoloa, right?
> 
> Dave



This is the boat my son went on and it was out of Kona.

http://www.sunlightonwater.com/default.asp


----------



## falmouth3 (Mar 5, 2010)

BevL said:


> I'm sure you could rent a prescription mask at any of the dive places for not much more than a regular one.



They are only minimally more expensive, if there is even an extra charge at all.  They give you a couple to try in the shop and then they give you the one that you like best.


----------



## lynne (Mar 5, 2010)

thheath said:


> This is the boat my son went on and it was out of Kona.
> 
> http://www.sunlightonwater.com/default.asp





We have taken house-guests on the sunlight on water dolphin swim.  It was great fun but you really do need to be able to get into and out of the water quickly when the boat gets ahead of the pod.  

Snorkel Bobs carries prescription masks for rent.


----------



## IngridN (Mar 5, 2010)

One of the things we did on our recent trip to the Big Island was a night tour/star gazing trip to the observatory on Mauna Kea...awesome! Very pricey and I had to talk DH into it, but he loved it. They pick you up at a pre-determined point around 4 or 5pm and we got back around midnight. They provide parkas and gloves as well as a box dinner, so no need to pack winter clothes. If you decide to go, make reservations from home or as soon as you get there as they book up fast (we were there in July).

Ingrid


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm sitting at my desk at work reading this thread, and I'm grinning like the village idiot.  You guys are all getting me really REALLY excited about this trip!

Snorkeling for-real again, a dawn lava flow boat trip, and stargazing at Mauna Kea where they do all the driving?  I'm liking this trip even better all the time.   

What else am I missing?  Who would you say has the best current lava flow plane or helicopter trips?  My spouse is an amazing photographer, and will want to get some awesome shots that can only be taken from the air.

Dave


----------



## eal (Mar 5, 2010)

Ingrid, can you provide a link to the tour group's web site?


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Mar 6, 2010)

I totally second all of the above, plus spend some time on the beaches north of the Waikoloa beach resort, Hapuna, Mauna Kea and 69 beach (that is the pole marker, I don't know it's other name.) I don't snorkel, but I love to swim and look at fish and I swim at home and wear inexpensive prescription goggles from aquagoggles, I found them on line. I think they are only $25. Last summer I had to call the company (I think it's just a small family business in Canada) because my new goggles were all scratched and he told me to use rubbing alcohol and cotton to take off the anti-fog coating. That fish biting you story is interesting. I was swimming in shallow water at the little beach in Kona with the snack bar and I had a cheapie underwater camera. The waves were very rambunctious and I accidentally hit this trigger fish with the camera. Of course, I apologized immediately, but he would have none of it! He literally glared at me and then attacked my foot. He got me at the intersection of my ankle and water booties. It hurt and kind of freaked me out. According to the signs there it was the Hawaiian fish I can't name or remember that bit me.
Liz


----------



## thheath (Mar 6, 2010)

*Humuhumunukunukuapua'a*

Was it this guy?

Humuhumunukunukuapua'a


----------

